# [Info]CPU-Z Validation für HWBot



## Icke&Er (7. Mai 2010)

*[Info]CPU-Z Validation für HWBot*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*CPU-Z was ist das?*​ 
CPU-Z ist ein sehr beliebtes Programm, was einem (fast) alle Informationen über die CPU bietet. Somit ist es ein sehr beliebtes Ausleseprogramm für Bencher, da man dort den genauen CPU-Takt feststellen kann. Dazu ist es auch in der Lage Information über den Ram, das Mainboard usw. zu liefern.
Somit hat man alle wichtigen Eckdaten des Systems auf einen Blick zusammengefasst! ​ 
Hier mal eine Bild der gesamten Anzeigemöglichkeiten:​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_*CPU-Z und der Bot*_​ 
Wer ein CPU Ergebniss bei www.hwbot.org abladen möchte, braucht hierbei CPU-Z um so zu zeigen mit welchem Takt die CPU gerade arbeitet.
Es ist eine Art Beweis dafür, dass die CPU auch wirklich den angegebenen Takt aufweist!
Um eine sogenannte Validation zu machen, sollte man wiefolgt vorgehen:​ 
1: CPU-Z öffnen und auf der ersten Seite auf den Button Validate klicken (*F7 sollte da auch gehen*) 
Danach öffnet sich ein weiters Fenster, wo man in der Mitte auf " Save validation File" geht und die Datei in einen Ordner seiner Wahl abspeichert.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2: Nun braucht man diese Datei nurnoch beim CPU-Z Validator hochladen und schon hat man es (fast) geschafft! ​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3: Danach speichert man sich den Internet-Link (am besten Strg+c), damit man ihn später beim Bot nurnoch einfügen brauch (Strg+v).​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




4: Nun noch alles beim Bot hochladen und schon hat man sein Ergebniss abgeladen 

_*Tipps*_​ 
> Am besten den Ordnerpfad schon vorher festlegen, da das System instabiel sein kann und abschmiert bevor man speichern konnte!​ 
> Immer die neuste CPU-Z Version benutzen, da es sonst zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen kann!​ 
> Beim CPU-Z Validator den Nickname nicht vergessen!​ 
> Zum validieren am besten immer die F7 Taste benutzen (siehe Posts tiefer)

>​


mAlkAv schrieb:


> Durch F5 wird vom aktuellen CPU-Z Tab automatisch eine Bilddatei im BMP Format angelegt.
> Gruß


 


So dann wünsche ich viel Spaß bei benchen! ​ 
PS: Wer grobe Rechtschreibfehler findet oder Fragen hat einfach posten!​ 
MFG​


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Info]CPU-Z Validation für HWBot*

*Bilder*


----------



## anselm (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Info]CPU-Z Validation für HWBot*

Sieht echt gut aus. 
F7 ist die wichtigste Taste, da man bei den kritischen Taktraten schnell reagieren muss.


----------



## theLamer (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Info]CPU-Z Validation für HWBot*



> 1: CPU-Z öffnen und auf der ersten Seite auf den Button Validate klicken (F7 sollte da auch gehen)


Nichts mit Klick auf Validate usw... *nur F7 benutzen*! Da kommst du locker auf 100 MHz mehr (weniger Zeit, weniger Anforderungen an die CPU), war bei meinem i7 zumindest so. Einmal hatte ich für 2s die 4,82 GHz, das geht nur mit F7 zu validieren.


----------



## der8auer (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Info]CPU-Z Validation für HWBot*

Ist bei mir auch immer so. + 1 BCLK bzw. FSB und dann F7 

Schöne Arbeit, Icke&Er  (das Hintergrundbild hat auch was  )


----------



## speddy411 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Info]CPU-Z Validation für HWBot*



der8auer schrieb:


> das Hintergrundbild hat auch was



Sehe ich auch so... 

Was machen die blöden Fensterchen davor.


----------



## Icke&Er (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Info]CPU-Z Validation für HWBot*

Danke Danke

Habe das mit der F7 Tase nochmal etwas hervorgehoben!

@ Alle Hintergrund Interesenten 

Bild wurde nochmal ohne Fenster angehängt 

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Info]CPU-Z Validation für HWBot*

@Icke&Er
gut gemacht, leider hatte ich von CPU-Z eine zu alte Version
Also Neue drauf, und auf geht es.


----------



## mAlkAv (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Info]CPU-Z Validation für HWBot*

Wen's interessiert, neben F7 kann auch F5 mal ganz nützlich sein denn dann wird vom aktuellen CPU-Z Tab automatisch eine Bilddatei im BMP Format angelegt.

Gruß


----------



## icecold (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Info]CPU-Z Validation für HWBot*

Ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar müssen für eine gültige Validation für hwbot, alle Kerne der CPU aktiviert sein (und SMT falls vorhanden)?

Danke für die Antwort.
MfG icecold


----------



## Alriin (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Info]CPU-Z Validation für HWBot*

Nein, du kannst ruhig Kerne bzw. SMT deaktivieren. Beim 980X würde ich aber davon Abstand nehmen... habe schon Horrormeldungen darüber gehört. Bei mir bootete der PC gar nicht...


----------



## Agr9550 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Info]CPU-Z Validation für HWBot*



anselm schrieb:


> F7 ist die wichtigste Taste, da man bei den kritischen Taktraten schnell reagieren muss.


 


BTT:
hab mich gestern erst bei hwbot angemeldet deshalb kommt der thread gerade recht ! dank dir


----------



## icecold (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Info]CPU-Z Validation für HWBot*

ICh mich schon etwas länger. Habe aber bisher nur zwei eher mittelmäßige Ergebnisse hochgeladen und wollte mich informieren , da ich an dem HWBot wettbewerb teilnehme.


----------



## Icke&Er (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Info]CPU-Z Validation für HWBot*

Wir haben auch zu den ganzen anderen Benchmarks How-To´s!
Da könnt/solltet ihr auchmal vorbeischauen 

MFG


----------

